# Castle Hall Churchill Cigar Review - Another sub-par Gurkha



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

A lot of Gurkha's are expensive and very good, now they are making a lot of far less expensive cigars that are just OK. The Castle Hall is just OK....

Read the full review here: Castle Hall Churchill Cigar Review - Another sub-par Gurkha


----------



## UncleFester (Jan 5, 2011)

I had bought a box of 20 about 3 weeks ago. Let them sit in my humidor to adjust, and then attempted to enjoy the first this morning.

1. Cap popped off after cutting and it went downhill from there
2. End split upon lighting
3. Actually "crackled" on the first puff

Set it down and called CI. GREAT customer service at least. They're sending a shipping label and giving me a full refund.


----------

